# Haperbury hospital..Hertfordshire



## Mikeymutt (Sep 29, 2016)

A little break from my Scotland tour.and do this one from quite a while back.this old former asylum was a bit different.lots of live bits and lots of derelict bits too.with various buildings scattered everywhere.i did not really go much on the newer bits,but really loved the older style villas.even though totally trashed and burnt out there n places they really appealed to me.an ok place for a few hours visit.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 29, 2016)

Another stunner there mate.


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 29, 2016)

Great report there mikey, every time I go here, always find something new.


----------



## Lavino (Sep 29, 2016)

Good photos some part of that are proper fucked


----------



## smiler (Sep 29, 2016)

Loved the Blue Room Mikey


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 30, 2016)

Thank you all.its certainly had it in parts.I did love the blue room to smiler


----------



## ExplorerAnt (Sep 30, 2016)

You only scratched the surface there mate. The a shed load of tunnels there and quite a few more buildings. If you would like, id like to meet you here and show you around maybe?


----------



## urbez (Oct 2, 2016)

ExplorerAnt said:


> You only scratched the surface there mate. The a shed load of tunnels there and quite a few more buildings. If you would like, id like to meet you here and show you around maybe?



Myself and some friends are heading there tomorrow. Any tips?


----------



## krela (Oct 3, 2016)

urbez said:


> Myself and some friends are heading there tomorrow. Any tips?



Two tips, the first is don't advertise exact details of what you're doing and when, it's a bad idea, and the second is don't ask for information like that as it's against the forum rules. Welcome to the site though, be safe!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 3, 2016)

Thank you all.that would be great when I am in the area again.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 4, 2016)

Absolutely splendid photos.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## andylen (Oct 5, 2016)

Lovely shots, Welcome aboard.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 5, 2016)

andylen said:


> Lovely shots, Welcome aboard.



Thank you for the welcome &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## gabrielmorris (Oct 23, 2016)

I am also pretty sure it got knocked down last year looking at Google maps


----------



## Wrench (Oct 23, 2016)

Feck! That's proper fooked but some excellent photos without a doubt. 
Nice work sir.


----------



## Bonjo (Dec 9, 2016)

Just noticed that it looks like a silhouette of someone stood in the doorway in the 5th photo from the end.... ! Hoping that it's meant to be there !? Yet again, great shots Mikey


----------



## Katykawaii (Feb 28, 2017)

Amazing pics  thanks for sharing


----------



## joe roberts (Mar 4, 2017)

Tidy mate.

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------

